# Won't start



## Evolution03 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey i recently aquired a u13 nissan bluebird the australian altima and cant seem to start it up. It winds over okay but there is no spark and the fuel pump doesnt seem to be working we've checked the relays but everything seems to be right there. Can someone please help me?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Evolution03 said:


> hey i recently aquired a u13 nissan bluebird the australian altima and cant seem to start it up. It winds over okay but there is no spark and the fuel pump doesnt seem to be working we've checked the relays but everything seems to be right there. Can someone please help me?


After market security? They often disable fuel and fire!


----------

